# Lens creep. Is this normal?



## Mikedurg (Aug 9, 2012)

My 24-105 F4 L just started to creep. At 24 mm it holds strong but as oon as it is zoomed out even the lightest it will creep to about 50mm. The lens was purchased in January. Is this normal? Is something like this covered under warranty?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mikedurg said:


> My 24-105 F4 L just started to creep. At 24 mm it holds strong but as oon as it is zoomed out even the lightest it will creep to about 50mm. The lens was purchased in January. Is this normal? Is something like this covered under warranty?



It's normal. And unfortunate, I wish Canon would have a lock similar to how my Sigma 17-70 had one. Far as I know, none of the Canon zooms have a zoom lock except the push/pull type, but that's a different kind of 'lock'.


----------



## arcanej (Aug 9, 2012)

It happens to me. I bought a Lensband for when I'm using the 24-105 with a Black Rapid strap. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/834030-REG/LENSBAND_628586557901_Lens_Band_Black.html


----------



## Mikedurg (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I knew lens creep was an issue, i was just hoping it wasn't an issue on L zooms. Time to buy a lens band.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 9, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> It's normal. And unfortunate, I wish Canon would have a lock similar to how my Sigma 17-70 had one. Far as I know, none of the Canon zooms have a zoom lock except the push/pull type, but that's a different kind of 'lock'.



Some of them have locks. I don't know how many, but the 70-300L has a lock when the lens is at 70mm.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 9, 2012)

arcanej said:


> It happens to me. I bought a Lensband for when I'm using the 24-105 with a Black Rapid strap.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/834030-REG/LENSBAND_628586557901_Lens_Band_Black.html


I received one of these with a knock-off BR strap from eBay. I thought it was a gimmicky wrist band - who knew! Mine has 2.8 4.0. 5.6 etc on it...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2012)

I've used my 24-105mmL for a few years now, and it does not creep. I'd contact Canon and ask for a fix. The only lens I've had that had creep was a old 70-210 zoom, and I put a little pvc electrical tape under the front ring which fixed it nicely. It originally had a felt seal that provided friction but wore out.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2012)

No creep on mine. Not only that, but holding it and swinging, I need a lot of centrifugal force to get the zoom to extend - softball bat swing type force takes it to 50-70mm but not all the way out, a tennis backhand volley swing and the barrel doesn't move.


----------



## SambalOelek (Aug 9, 2012)

I've owned five of these. Out of those, three or more had creep with the lens hood attached, and two of them had creep without an attached lens hood. My current sample has creep with or without an attached lens hood.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2012)

SambalOelek said:


> I've owned five of these. Out of those, three or more had creep with the lens hood attached, and two of them had creep without an attached lens hood. My current sample has creep with or without an attached lens hood.



Bummer - guess I got lucky. Mine has the hood and a UV filter. 

But really, how bad can it be? For comparison, ever shot with the 70-300 DO? I had one for a while, now that's a lens with serious creep in its double-extension design. I was shooting fully extended once, tracking a bird in flight, and as the bird flew overhead, the zoom slammed back in so hard I swear I'm lucky the eyecup on my 7D didn't give me a black eye...


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 10, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The only lens I've had that had creep was a old 70-210 zoom, and I put a little pvc electrical tape under the front ring which fixed it nicely. It originally had a felt seal that provided friction but wore out.


I had one of these, the 3.5-4.5 USM - it was a great tele but had wicked creep. My 24-105 doesn't creep but it is still fairly new as it came in my 5D3 kit.


----------



## arcanej (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine is from a 5d3 kit - still creepy. Luck of the draw, I guess, for an arbitrary definition of luck.


----------



## rpt (Aug 10, 2012)

No creep on mine. But then, it is new. Have it since April.


----------



## Joseph M (Aug 10, 2012)

No creep on mine either. I have been using it as my main lens on a 550D and now a 5D3 for almost a year now, the zoom ring is still a bit stiff despite the constant use, must be lucky I guess..


----------



## pwp (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep my 24-105 is a creeper too. Very disconcerting especially during a highly technical shoot, or with the camera on a boom facing the floor for an overhead shot. If I'm using the 24-105 like this I just gaffa tape it into position. Crude but effective.

But even primes are not immune to creep. Last year my 90mmTS-E lens started to creep, and that means _focus _creep. That turned out to be a somewhat expensive exercise with an irritated client and some re-shoots needed. I'd check focus for each new shot and shoot with cable release. The shots looked sharp on the camera monitor. But not on the 30 inch studio panel. _Errgh_! 

Canon repaired the 90mmTS-E...there was a worn internal component. Gaffa Tape! I still don't leave home without it...

-Paul Wright


----------



## Wiki Tango (Aug 10, 2012)

my 24-105L does not creep at all, maybe you can have the Canon service fix that on warranty?


----------



## candyman (Aug 10, 2012)

I just bought one and does not (yet) have lenscreep. I hope it will not start to have this problem.
But I was just wondering.....the ones here that have this problem, do they own a lens that is known as "bulk" (as they call it in the Netherlands) Meaning: a lens that used to be part of the 5D as kit lens but then sold separately (in awhite box)


----------



## RC (Aug 10, 2012)

No creep at all on mine (it's less than a year old with not a lot of use). In fact, out of my 3 zooms, it is by far the stiffest.


----------



## SambalOelek (Aug 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> SambalOelek said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned five of these. Out of those, three or more had creep with the lens hood attached, and two of them had creep without an attached lens hood. My current sample has creep with or without an attached lens hood.
> ...




Forgot to mention I was using UV/CPL on all of them. I've used the DO, but not for BIF. I actually like that lens, and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it if it'd been priced similarly to the 70-300 IS non-L. It even has a (much needed) zoom lock IIRC


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> No creep on mine. Not only that, but holding it and swinging, I need a lot of centrifugal force to get the zoom to extend - softball bat swing type force takes it to 50-70mm but not all the way out, a tennis backhand volley swing and the barrel doesn't move.



Seeing your lenses collection I suppose your 24-105 sits in the bag for the most of the time, so the cosmic rays would be the only force to damage it


----------



## trygved (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, mine flat out slides if I angle it.
It's on my camera 95% of the time and I use it in harsh settings like the beach and ocean, so I deal with it.
Might get a band for the focus ring though, as it can be a pain at times.
Still my favorite lens.


----------



## Menace (Aug 10, 2012)

My 24-105 is two and half years old and no creep - got lucky I suppose. It is my general purpose lens and stays on the camera most of the time - touch wood it stays like this.


----------



## Ayelike (Aug 10, 2012)

Although my 24-70mm L thankfully doesn't creep while in use, if the camera is hanging down (Black Rapid) while I walk, it'll be fully extended (zoomed out in this case) when I come to use it. I've always had to be careful getting this lens out of the bag as if you pick it up by the front section it'll pull the zoom all the way before the body lifts.

I see the new 24-70mm L II has a lock so I'm guessing I'm not the only one who has this problem with the original.


----------



## mws (Aug 10, 2012)

I just wish they would make everything internal zoom like the 70-200, but who knows what that would do to the price.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine creeps pretty bad... If i've got the camera hanging by the strap around my neck for 5-10 minutes, guaranteed by the time i pick it up, it will be at the 105 position... granted, it's my go-to lens and it goes with me just about anywhere my camera goes and frankly doesn't go off unless i need something it cant deliver such as WA or beyond 105 or razor thin DOF... I suppose the more you use it, the more "wear and tear" it will get quicker. Just about every one of my lenses creep if they extend, I just assumed it was a nature of gravity... my 17-40 and 70-200 doesn't creep, but they dont extend.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Mine creeps pretty bad... If i've got the camera hanging by the strap around my neck for 5-10 minutes, guaranteed by the time i pick it up, it will be at the 105 position...


I do think that they will pretty much all creap if carried around on a lens strap for 10 minutes or more. 
I call it creep when I am using a lens and point it up or down while setting up or taking a photo and it creeps out or in causing me to have to hold it in place.
A lens lock is the only way to prevent it from zooming fully out while on aa strap and walking around.
The OP might tell us when it creeps and we would know the situation better.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 10, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Mine creeps pretty bad... If i've got the camera hanging by the strap around my neck for 5-10 minutes, guaranteed by the time i pick it up, it will be at the 105 position...
> ...



Thanks for the clarification... if i got my camera up and am in the process of shooting, then no, my lens wont creep and will keep in place as I'm working. If my lens is attached to my camera and i've got my camera strap around my neck and or shoulder walking around a job site or out and about with family and dont have a case on me, then in those situations, my lens will creep.


----------



## arcanej (Aug 10, 2012)

Awinphoto: mine is the same - only creeps on a Black Rapid. I use a Lensband, although if you don't want to pay $5 for an overpriced rubber band... well, a thick rubber band would probably do. Nice thing about this vs. gaffer tape is that its easy to slide the band over/off the zoom ring as necessary.


----------



## Mikedurg (Aug 10, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



I just noticed the issue a few days ago. I was shooting straight down from a tripod. If I shoot at 24mm then it seems to hold. If I zoom out even the slightest it will creep to about 50mm. I hadn't noticed any creep while walking with my BR strap, but I would imagine since this has started that will no longer be the case. Hopefully it doesn't continue to get progressively worse. It sounds like this is a very common issue and is something we sadly have to accept. Has any one contacted Canon about lens creep issues and if so what has been the result?


----------



## Jim K (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll put my old 28-135 (50D kit lens) up against anything for lens creep. Watch it go!

My 15-85 does not creep at all and the new 24-105 (5D3 kit lens), as expected, does not creep (yet). The 100-400 depends on how tight the adjustment is before it creeps. 70-20, 17-40 and 10-22 don't creep at all.

Jim


----------



## kalmiya (Aug 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> No creep on mine. Not only that, but holding it and swinging, I need a lot of centrifugal force to get the zoom to extend - softball bat swing type force takes it to 50-70mm but not all the way out, a tennis backhand volley swing and the barrel doesn't move.


Fascinating description of your "centrifuge"-test - makes me wonder what 
else you use the camera for - besides participating in sports ^^

brilliant!


----------

